

Subtome: a better subscribe button - hpaavola
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/02/subtome-a-better-subscribe-button/

======
anblick
Irony is when firefox 18.0.2 won't let me connect to the site due to an
invalid certificate - apparently it belongs to tbpl.mozilla.org and displaying
the usual "I understand the risks" button would be putting too much
responsibility in my tiny hands.

------
hipsters_unite
Long suspected that aggregating all sorts of feeds from across the internet in
a simpler (read: more accessible) way than RSS is a potentially huge growth
area. This looks like a good step in the right direction.

------
jimktrains2
I guess I don't really get the point. It just automates creating buttons to
load the RSS feed into the web-based reader of your choice? What if I actually
want the RSS feed?

------
evolve2k
I love it, except, unfortunately the product name seems misplaced and
forgettable. Anyone agree/have better name ideas?

